# Applet läuft unter Windows 98 nicht!



## Heppi (13. Sep 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Applet gepackt als cab-File. Wenn ich dieses Applet unter Windows 98 mit dem Internet Explorer 6 und der MS VM 5.0.0.3810 zu laden versuche, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Microsoft (R) VM for Java, 5.0 Release 5.0.0.3805
==============================================
?  Hilfe
c  Löschen
f  abschließen
g  bereinigter Speicher
m  Speicherverwendung
q  verlassen
t  Thread-Liste
==============================================
Skipping CAB: easydrive.cab
  due to: com.ms.vm.loader.CabLoaderException: Corrupt cabinet file: c:\windows\TEMP\JVMA011.TMP
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: easydrive
	at com/ms/vm/loader/URLClassLoader.loadClass
	at com/ms/vm/loader/URLClassLoader.loadClass
	at com/ms/applet/AppletPanel.securedClassLoad
	at com/ms/applet/AppletPanel.processSentEvent
	at com/ms/applet/AppletPanel.processSentEvent
	at com/ms/applet/AppletPanel.run
	at java/lang/Thread.run
```

Unter Windows 2000 funktioniert das ganze problemlos.
Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung was das sein kann?
Danke für eure Hilfe!

Grüße, Heppi.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Sep 2004)

Keine Ahnung, könnte mit der VM zusammen hängen.
Im Allgemeinen gehören Applets aber nicht in cab-Files sondern, der Spezifikation entsprechend, in zip-kompatibele jar-Files.


----------



## Heppi (14. Sep 2004)

Die lassen sich dann aber nicht für den IE signieren.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Sep 2004)

Wieso lassen die sich nicht für den IE signieren??


----------



## Anubis (14. Sep 2004)

Benitze doch einfach mal die Sun VM


----------



## Heppi (16. Sep 2004)

Anubis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Benitze doch einfach mal die Sun VM



Die funktioniert nicht. Das Applet kann anscheinend nicht initialisiert werden obwohl das ganze mit dem Sun-Compiler erstellt wurde.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Sep 2004)

Ja, das ist ein Problem mit der MS-VM. Die ist total veraltet, sorgt für Inkompatibilität und kocht eben ihr eigenes Süppchen. Kompiliere die Applet-Klasse mit folgendem Befehl:
*javac MeineKlasse.java -target 1.1*
Gehts nun?
Hinweis: Es dürfen keine Elemente aus den Java-Versionen nach 1.1.8 verwendet worden sein, sonst kapituliert der IE trotzdem.

Mehr Informationen und Hilfe bei Problemen bei der Programmierung von Applets und wie man Probleme umgeht gibts in der FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------

